# Converting a 440V lathe to 220V



## rhowell (Aug 18, 2013)

I have recently purchached a Cadillac 2260 lathe that was running on 440V.  I have 220V 3 phase from a 25 hp RPC in my shop.  What do I have to change other than changing the 10 hp drive motor to 220V?  Thanks for the help!

​


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 18, 2013)

rhowell said:


> I have recently purchached a Cadillac 2260 lathe that was running on 440V.  I have 220V 3 phase from a 25 hp RPC in my shop.  *What do I have to change other than changing the 10 hp drive motor to 220V?*  Thanks for the help!



My *guess* would be nothing.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 18, 2013)

There are a couple of other items that need attention. First, the machine will draw twice the current, so the heaters (overcurrent protection) in the contactors (relays) used to control the motor(s) will need to be changed. Second, the control transformer will need to be re-tapped on the primary side to agree with the incoming voltage. Check for auxiliary motors, like a coolant pump. Change the voltage on it as well.


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 18, 2013)

You will need to check to see if any other services run on 440VAC.  Eg. coolant pump, Auxiliary motors, contactors, etc.  All the motors will need to change voltage, and if the contactors are running 440, they will need to be replaced.  Control components are rarely high voltage though, and are often supplied by a small control transformer.  If this is the case, you will need to re-wire the transformer to 220 as well.  

It may be easier to find a three phase boost transformer.  These are usually fairly easy to find in the scrap yard, if they haven't been raped for their copper.  However, if you are able to find one, no re-wiring in necessary on the machine side.  

Post some pics of the electrical boxes and motor nameplates, and we can give you some more guidance.  

-Cody


----------



## yugami (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd start with looking at the motor itself and see if its listed as having 220 capability.  Some do some don't.  If it does theres typically a wiring diagram either on the plate or under the wiring cover.  From there you work your way outward to the controls.

I have a transformer hung on the back of my Hardinge due to the motor being 440 only.  I think I spent 60 bucks on it and that included shipping (much smaller motor)


----------



## samthedog (Aug 19, 2013)

If you need to change the contactors or motors, the scrapyard is a good place to go but if you can't find it, try an elevator service company. They sell much better quality contactors than you can normally find and many times they may throw these out once they have reached their max service life (which means nothing for you using the parts in a lathe). 

I have done this change myself and would recommend you take lots of photographs in case you need to switch things back. Keep the original contactor with the photographs in the tool storage in the base of the lathe so if you want to sell it on later your don't reduce the number of potential customers.

Good luck.

Paul.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 19, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> My *guess* would be nothing.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!





Tony Wells said:


> There are a couple of other items that need attention. First, the machine will draw twice the current, so the heaters (overcurrent protection) in the contactors (relays) used to control the motor(s) will need to be changed. Second, the control transformer will need to be re-tapped on the primary side to agree with the incoming voltage. Check for auxiliary motors, like a coolant pump. Change the voltage on it as well.




Ooopppssss!  So much for an uneducated guess!  It's a good thing that I'm not the most experienced person on this forum!  

I should probably check my lath out on this matter.


----------



## coronetracer (Aug 19, 2013)

Boy that 25 hp 3 phase would sure make a nice phase convertor  ! My bad I didn't read the post correctly , sorry !


----------



## benmychree (Aug 22, 2013)

If you have a 480 volt (only) motor, it is not a big deal for a electric motor shop to "bring out the leads" to allow it to be used for 230 volt current.  I have had this done several times.  I have also used a (boost) transformer to do the same for a machine that had (high) line voltage controlls.  Modern machinery generally has low voltage controll circuits and motors with multi voltage connections, so it is not a problem to connect for high or low volts.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 26, 2013)

1) Retap (any) motor(s) for 220 volt operation
2) change overload heaters for double their current vale for operation in 220 volts as opposed to 440 v
3) change control transformer taps for 220 volt operation.
4) test function, note motor direction.
(if running in reverse the reversal of any 2 power wires will reverse the motor's direction)
5) Enjoy fruits of labor and make chips/noise/swarf :lmao:

I'm happy to help out send a PM i'll walk you through it if you need coaching)

mike


----------

